# CFS Research Foundation Website back online



## tk (Apr 4, 2005)

(Feel free to repost)The CFS Research Foundation Website http://www.cfsrf.com [AOL: Here]is now back online after a gap of many weeks."The Foundation Newsletter" (published this time last year): http://www.cfsrf.com/pdf/Newsletter-10.pdf and "The Appeal for Funding"http://www.cfsrf.com/pdf/Appeal.pdf give some details of the gene expression research, being led by Dr. Jonathan Kerr, that they are helping to support (and will involve, amongst others, some of Dr. Enlander's patients).The Publications page:http://www.cfsrf.com/Publications.htm contains a lot of the full papers they have supported over the years (although the full papers for their latest two papers have been taken down).One can download a form to donate at: http://www.cfsrf.com/pdf/donate.pdfIf one wants to donate online, one can do so at the page for the CFS Research Foundation on givenow.org: http://tinyurl.com/cld93i.e. https://secure.givenow.org/charitysearch/Ch...oundation&GUID=Regards,Tom K.(who is just a patient i.e. doesn't profit more than anybody else if people donate to them)


----------

